# What personality types will feel very little guilt or remorse?



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

this is kinda the definition of anti-social disorder, which has higher prevalence in XSTPs.

Of course, i could see any NT being like this as well.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> which has higher prevalence in XSTPs.


Where's the evidence for this?


----------



## bananacrab (May 15, 2010)

Sovereign said:


> I think that the further you get from Fe, the less "remorse" you'll likely have.


Interesting idea. Guilt is certainly an F thing, and it should be easier to stay true to one's Fi (it being fairly straight-forward as it's dependent only on your own values) than one's Fe (even with the best intentions, you can't read other people's minds, so mistakes and uncertainty in general are more likely). If this were true, the order from most to least likely to feel guilty would look something like this:

1. Fe aux (ISFJ, INFJ) - Fe is very important, and is not the area of greatest confidence (mistakes and uncertainty more likely).
2. Fe dom (ESFJ, ENFJ) - Fe is very important, but is the area of greatest confidence (mistakes and uncertainty less likely).
3. a) Fe ter/inf (xNTP, xSTP) - Fe is not very important, so types are more likely to make choices going against it; guilt is likely, but will usually be ignored and/or suppressed by Ti.
3. b) Fi dom/aux (xNFP, xSFP) - Fi is very important, but is easier to satisfy than dominant Fe.
4. Fi ter/inf (xSTJ, xNTJ) - Fi is not very important, and is easier to satisfy than dominant Fe.

Thoughts?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Well lack of guilt or remorse could be the result of 

Sincerely believing you're right
Being able to rationalize anything you do
Having extreme emotional poverty (without emotion there is no conscience)


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

ISTP, ESTP, ESFP

ESTJ too, but they will pretend they do feel it.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

It comes down to surety of one's position, I believe, I see Te-Fi types having an easier time with not being influenced by others. Naturally TJs are just as able to feel guilt and remorse as anyone (referring to anyone without emotional/mental disorders that inhibit this, of course), it's just that they are likely to have logically justified their position before they took it in the first place leaving less room to back-track based on someone else showing discomfort with it.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta (Aug 30, 2011)

My INFP sis CANNOT lie. If she does, she says it just starts bothering her conscience until she can't take it and she confesses. Even if she tells me "Don't tell anyone, but--" she'll endup admitting it. It's nice to know that she doesn't lie, though.


----------

